# Can't access one site



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Antivirus?
Firewall?
Try turning them off and see what happens.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Been there,done that. Turned off pop blockers too. Don't have an adblocker on here.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Cleared all the cookies?
Are you running through an app or the website? Reload the app.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Cleared cookies and cache, running through their website.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

start your computer in safe mode,

will it work in safe mode?

if so, let me know


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally CBS sent me an e mail saying it is their fault and they are working on it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> Finally CBS sent me an e mail saying it is their fault and they are working on it.


They still have not fixed and are still charging people. Someone filed a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

CBS-you are lucky if you can’t get it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

CBS all access will become part of Paramount + on March 4th at $80 a month, no thanks.


----------

